# Rooting from the SD card? Or what are our options? The USB port is broken



## feetsdr (Nov 13, 2012)

My son broke the USB connector on his Droid 2 global some time ago. It won't even charge. I have a droid 2 global also and so we charge both batteries from my phone (he ordered an external charger recently on ebay).

He's noticing that he gets less and less life out of the battery. We'll charge it on my phone to 100%, he'll put it in his phone and it'll say something like 40% and then gets to o pretty quick. We put it back in my phone and it still has lots of life. I am thinking we need to run battery calibrator or similar? And we have to root it to do that, right?

So without the USB port, is there a way to root it from the SD slot or similar?
thanks!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

No, there is no such rooting method at the moment.

Otherwise everyone would just use that.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

battery calibrating can be done in two ways, both of which wont work for you.

yes, you can root it, and then run a calibration program or use custom recovery to clear the existing calibration.

the other option is to let it run down to 0%, plug it in with the charge only screen and let it get to 100% and then leave it at 100% for a little while (20-30 mins+), then repeat the process again.

neither option would work for you because you don't have a working USB port though...


----------

